# Murrays: Retraction



## Bribie G (6/11/11)

On a couple of threads recently I stated that on my visit to Murrays I noted that their system was a single mash tun/boiler with a lauter tun on the side and have been using that as an argument that micros don't do 3 vessel as many home brewers understand the term.

I've been firmly informed by the brewer (Ian Watson) that in fact that was the old system I'd been examining - it's parked right next to the new system which was in vigorous use at the time doughing in, and I got my wires crossed, should have counted one of those other vessels as a kettle. 

So Old system: mash/kettle plus lauter tun (Similar to MT brewery)
New bigger blingier system: mash tun, lauter tun, kettle.

This enables them to brew bigger and more frequently - add the HLT and they are in fact 4 vessel. hahaha.

  

Apologies to a great regional brewery for taking their name in vain.


----------



## KillerRx4 (6/11/11)

Don't forget to mention the separate whirlpool vessel!


----------



## eamonnfoley (6/11/11)

Reading the title, I thought maybe they had a new beer called "Retraction"


----------



## Bribie G (6/11/11)

Yes the whirlpool - (up to 5 vessel :wacko: ) 
I can only count up to 5 so if they add a mash filter I'm screwed


----------



## yum beer (6/11/11)

well done bribie, giver of false info...



its a wonder that Barley Belly hasnt thrown his opinion in....

edit: spelling


----------



## yum beer (6/11/11)

ahh **** bribie, we all make mistakes..


----------



## winkle (6/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> Yes the whirlpool - (up to 5 vessel :wacko: )
> I can only count up to 5 so if they add a mash filter I'm screwed



Take off ya shoes dude.


----------



## NickB (6/11/11)

Or your pants.


----------



## sim (6/11/11)

Got me wondering too - "Retraction" - their new 15% Tripel IPA?


----------



## Muggus (6/11/11)

sim said:


> Got me wondering too - "Retraction" - their new 15% Tripel IPA?


You've just given Shaun a new idea! Creating a monster!


----------



## wobbly (6/11/11)

> You've just given Shaun a new idea! Creating a monster!


 I wonder was it because of this post


> Or your pants.



 

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Wimmig (6/11/11)

I too thought it was a new beer. Though the next IPA should have a whole green cone per pint.


----------



## Bizier (6/11/11)

I also thought it was a new beer.

If I ever get my brewery, I would ideally have separate mash and lauter vessels, it really assists production.


----------



## /// (6/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> So Old system: mash/kettle plus lauter tun (Similar to MT brewery)
> New bigger blingier system: mash tun, lauter tun, kettle.
> 
> This enables them to brew bigger and more frequently - add the HLT and they are in fact 4 vessel. hahaha.
> ...



You don't count the hlt or clt in the commercial world, the whirlpool makes it a 4 vessel ...


----------



## mrTbeer (14/11/11)

I went to Murray's on the weekend (twice).Had a good lunch with a big group and tried all the tap beers. As we were off to a party I bought a couple growlers to go. On my way to the newcastle airport the next day we dropped in again, met Murray (nice bloke) and he filled a growler which we took back on the plane back to Brisbane as a souvenir.The tour was a bit basic as the kettle wasn't on but the conicals were furiously bubbling away.
Apparently not much of it gets to qld anymore due to issues with previous distributor but some goes directly to archive and he's getting it into Dan Murphy's so that's good.Most of it is bottle conditioned which is cool, that also possibly explains why the only bottle I had had in qld previously was a gusher!


----------



## Barley Belly (14/11/11)

yum beer said:


> well done bribie, giver of false info...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:drinks:


----------



## Bribie G (14/11/11)

I'd never tried Murrays here in Bris and when I was down in Newcastle I dropped into Mark's shop and we headed over the road for a pint - they had Whale Ale on. To me, wheats taste either like toilet blocks or ginger beer without the ginger, but the Whale knocked me out. Luvverly. 
Prompted me to get a shitload of wheat malt from Ross, and currently fermenting my Moby Wheat :beerbang: 

Whale Ale is on at Dans here in QLD.


----------



## Samuel Adams (14/11/11)

mrTbeer said:


> Apparently not much of it gets to qld anymore due to issues with previous distributor but some goes directly to archive and he's getting it into Dan Murphy's so that's good.Most of it is bottle conditioned which is cool, that also possibly explains why the only bottle I had had in qld previously was a gusher!



Yeah I heard Inspire distributor dropped Murray's in favour of focusing on importing more variety from USA
All good while the dollars are even (ish) not good for Murray's and the Aus beer industry but.

I heard Archive purchased a pallet of each beer they wanted, buying power hey !!

Dan's had Nirvana, Whale & Angry Man Pale Ale last time I was there


----------



## Josh (15/11/11)

Has anyone had any issues with infected bottles? Recently I had a few Dark Knights with what seemed like a Brett infection. I emailed the address from their website, but got no reply. Still have 4 bottles in the fridge, so I might drop them in personally next weekend for some QA.


----------



## Muggus (15/11/11)

Josh said:


> Has anyone had any issues with infected bottles? Recently I had a few Dark Knights with what seemed like a Brett infection. I emailed the address from their website, but got no reply. Still have 4 bottles in the fridge, so I might drop them in personally next weekend for some QA.


Not sure if it's an infection, but they certainly have problems with the shit conditions that big bottleshops keep their beer in.


----------



## Josh (16/11/11)

Muggus said:


> Not sure if it's an infection, but they certainly have problems with the shit conditions that big bottleshops keep their beer in.



Out of the fridge at Northmead Cellars


----------



## Wimmig (20/11/11)

mrTbeer said:


> I went to Murray's on the weekend (twice).Had a good lunch with a big group and tried all the tap beers. As we were off to a party I bought a couple growlers to go. On my way to the newcastle airport the next day we dropped in again, met Murray (nice bloke) and he filled a growler which we took back on the plane back to Brisbane as a souvenir.The tour was a bit basic as the kettle wasn't on but the conicals were furiously bubbling away.
> Apparently not much of it gets to qld anymore due to issues with previous distributor but some goes directly to archive and he's getting it into Dan Murphy's so that's good.Most of it is bottle conditioned which is cool, that also possibly explains why the only bottle I had had in qld previously was a gusher!



Murray is a very nice guy. 


Though, i would find it unlikely that the ONLY reason it is not getting into anything but Dan's is because of distribution from a local distribution agent.


----------

